# D&D inspired Vore rp



## Snipernoah11 (May 6, 2017)

Hey I was wondering if anyone was willing to do a vore rp based around D&D stats and adventure with my one of my characters. I would like switches who can be multiple characters in a RP for this one or just one person can be like that...others can be pred or prey (just no eating me XD!) . Also I would like to have a person at least do 1 to 5 sentences in this RP per post more if you like. Idc About gender just pm me if your interested. Also I prefer instant messaging programs. (ill accept up to three people to this rp). I will post a table below on what your character stats, resist and powers, and backstory below. (This rp will be on either Discord or Skype some make sure you have both or one.

Likes: same-size , oral vore, Cock vore, Unbirth, implied digestion, unwilling prey, willing prey(more used to unwilling tho), Pokemon (obviously), Digimon, anything furry, and a couple minor things

If it's not listed there I probably won't like it.

(28 points for stat at the beginning of the rp you'll get more throughout the adventure.)

Table of stuff!
Name: Rose the Silly Witch
Backstory: Rose was a wily one while she was younger. She was trained as a magician when she was young at 11 but was expelled from the magic School she was at when she was 18. She is found solace in darker magics which is why she was expelled. She is found in the market Streets of a town or in her home in the woods outside of a town.
Race: Mightyena
Race buffs: 50% dark resistance 10% dark damage increase
Race Debuff: 50% more light damage taken
Vitality- 4
Strength- 1
Wisdom- 6
Agility- 2
Charisma- 3
Intelligence- 6
Stomach/Vore- 6

DMG buffs    Resistance
Dark- +10%   Dark- +50%
Light- 0          Light- -50%
Ice- 0              Ice- 0
Water- 0        Water- 0
Fire- 0            Fire- 0
Thunder- 0   Thunder- 0
Poison- 0       Poison- 0
Earth- 0         Earth- 0
Wind- 0         Wind- 0


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 6, 2017)

I know you may be triggered by this but what is D&D


----------



## Snipernoah11 (May 6, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> I know you may be triggered by this but what is D&D


Totally not triggered! *Trigger warning!* It's Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 6, 2017)

Snipernoah11 said:


> Totally not triggered! *Trigger warning!* It's Dungeons and Dragons


Ok. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Snipernoah11 (May 6, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Ok. Thanks for the clarification.


Welcome


----------

